# Forster 25/10/06 The Island Campaign



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congratulations Matt. She's a monster. Top report too. Blackadder has served you well


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Enter that into the Hall of Fame mate. She's a ripper. Beats my monster by 4cms!!!!!!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

good one matt. glad to see the flatties waking up around the country..

84cms, a bloody good fish. that feeling of 'please don't get off, please don't get off' just before you netted her would have given the heart a few flutters.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfbfleYAAC/fgAASYKcAGLBjFIA//9+gMADpahqMmiMmmpmiBo0AybUDVPNRT9BQ0ADTIPU9I0Bpoqf6k1NHpB6gBoAALCjQGrKx4pZ900cecnZXM11dXtsj9WhqAWEYhlCAis6KYQKelC6UyaBNstEnxdcCNnRZihDcORRAmFCIRVsddcTa2bJ1itWL6uIEEu+Im2NhcjkkL+eA+6nztutcm3aRqScDSmN3WC0pniq52JGBjhBQIiFbCXLDeyyArksFquNaDG0VPQkshlcyieKjpCj0YGck+tH4fgud/kVSMhasxFfJhTaQpeuZ1TeBWL4tOqKMYCaiIzwTMAOnDFrQ4yRZqUzIkfiP4u5IpwoSHtvyvMA=


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

congrats Matt, that is a bloody big flatty, what do you think something like that would weigh ?

Cheers

jeffo


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

tryhard said:


> Jeffo I would have no idea what that fish weighed but I wish I did - lovely thick shoulders and a head like a shovel (sounds like someone I know hmmmmmm).


Step away from the mirror


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Peril said:


> tryhard said:
> 
> 
> > Jeffo I would have no idea what that fish weighed but I wish I did - lovely thick shoulders and a head like a shovel (sounds like someone I know hmmmmmm).
> ...


 :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:

That flathead is a beauty! Congratulations. Great story too, Tryhard.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Great yarn and nice fish.. Well done.


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

It would probaly weigh 4.5 - 5 kg. My brother caught one that was 92cm and it weighed 5.6kg

hope this helps 

BTW nice fish


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, nice report and what a ripper fish!

Its good to read that you were rewarded well after your excursion to target lizards, specific locations paying off must feel great


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice fish Matt,

Well done on the C&R too!!!

Milt,


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A big girl there Matt I wonder will another yak be as kind to you as blackadder has been


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Matt, Awesome Flattie mate.

And a great signature there too.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice to see ya relationship with Blackadder ended up on good terms Tryhard...very big flattie ya pulled. Well done :!:


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Awesome Flattie , Matt
     

I havent seen one that big. You are setting new standards.

Regards
Louis


----------

